# Suitable fruits and vegetables for pigeons



## Rock Dove (Aug 4, 2003)

I feed my yard pigeons water, seeds,grit, rice and crackers, but I would also like to give them fresh fruits and vegetables. Does anyone know which fruits and vegetables are most suitable for feeding to pigeons?

------------------
Little steps are often the hardest to take. We are too used to making leaps in the face of adversity, that a simple skip is so hard to do. We should all learn to walk soft, walk small, see the world around us rather than zoom by it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rock Dove,

Pigeons are seed eaters but will sometimes eat other things .. one of the known favorites is thawed frozen green peas. Give 'em a try. I also know someone on another list who thaws out frozen mixed veggies and her young pigeon devours them.

Terry Whatley


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I've experimented with a few veggies and fruits and my bird did eat some of them but then I've heard from an experienced fancier that they shouldn't have these things because pigeons are seed eaters and this can increase the bacteria in their systems which can make them sick.

My own dear pet pigeon ate broccoli and spinach one day and it made him sick (he developed a sour crop and shortly after passed away, there were other problems involved but the veggies didn't help much)

I would recommend you don't give them any broccoli or cabbage.

Mary


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Mary's right -- no brocolli or cabbage.

however, you can give them spinach, romaine lettuce, swiss chard, and clover leaves (ours 'graze in the yard for those!).

Head lettuce is a waste on birds -- no nutritional value (it's 95% water). The leaf lettuce's are much better.

We cut ours up into 2" chunks, and sprinkle lightly with table salt, then let it sit 1/2 hour or so. The table salt adds a trace amount of iodine -- something the birds need anyway.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

On my list, you can give them spinach, celery, chicory, turnip greens. Curly kale is one of the best greens for them, although mine stuck up there nose at it. They will eat it if finally shredded. 
Here are the vegies to AVOID: brussel sprouts, cauliflower, broccoli, (as already mentioned) and all kinds of cabbage. Nothing was said about carrots, or potatoes.
Treesa


----------



## MarilynnK (May 4, 2002)

hi there-my pet pigeon LOVES brocolli and lettuce in tiny bite-sized pieces. She also really LOVES chasing individual dried hemp seeds I purchased at local birdshop.



> Originally posted by Rock Dove:
> *I feed my yard pigeons water, seeds,grit, rice and crackers, but I would also like to give them fresh fruits and vegetables. Does anyone know which fruits and vegetables are most suitable for feeding to pigeons?
> 
> *




------------------


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

I feed my birds whole leaves of red leaf lettuce (since they began eating my morning glories!) and they love it. They like it better whole because they can bite off small chunks easier. They devour 2 whole leaves in 10 minutes, leaving nothing behind.

Suzanne


----------

